# Bank charges?



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if the attached look like bank charges for a non-resident account? The bank is Sabadell and I had a feeling that they make a quarterly charge, but I've not been able to clarify that. Thanks.


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

It's difficult to say. I have a Sabadell account and I am a non resident. My account costs 30€ per quarter with each quarterly deduction labelled as:

24/09/2017 INTERESTS AND/OR COMMISSIONS 24/09/2017 -30,00

My account type is "Key Account Plus"


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Yes, that's what my statement looked like last quarter, which makes me think this charge is strange. I might try to call in to the branch tomorrow.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

In my opinion, this is the two-yearly charge for the non-resident certificate.

I presume you are a non-resident? If not, then get the account changed sharpish.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Sorry


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> In my opinion, this is the two-yearly charge for the non-resident certificate.
> 
> I presume you are a non-resident? If not, then get the account changed sharpish.


Thats what it looks like to me. The certificate has to be renewed every two years. The higher charge is the banks commission and the other the cost of the certificate.

Mine was 7.10 and 15.00 resp. (Andalucia/Santander).

Nice little earner.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Yes the charge is for the two-yearly non resident certificate. I was not expecting that one..


----------

